
Flying a small GA plane into EWR-LGA-JFK when airline flights had evaporated - supernova87a
https://www.wsj.com/articles/now-arriving-at-jfk-private-pilots-get-their-chance-to-fly-into-major-airports-11594924407
======
supernova87a
See the related Youtube video also:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgppNdSEAag](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgppNdSEAag)

Just something amazing about flying into the domain of heavy 777s and being
the only plane in the sky...

